# Dreams



## Firefly (10 Feb 2011)

After eating a lot of Reblochon after dinner last night I knew I was in trouble...was lined out for new Zealand in in the World Cup final. Andrew Mehrtens was next to me. The match went great until someone threw me a ball out wide. Can't remember who we were playing but I was being chased by 3 or 4 seriously evil looking dudes. I was running as fast as I could but I couldn't move! Unreal...work up in a complete heap about 4am this morning!!

Anyone else have funny ones lately?


----------



## pinkyBear (10 Feb 2011)

No I am afraid not, but I do dream of marrying a rich man.. Given that I am already married, short in stature it will only ever be a dream
P..


----------



## DB74 (10 Feb 2011)

I cannot remember one dream I have ever had, in my whole lifetime


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2011)

I get two different recurring dreams. Ive been having them since childhood. The actual events vary but the theme is the same.

In one of them I lose my shoes. I can see my shoes, but I cant get to my shoes. 

In the other all my teeth disintegrate. Its horrible, it starts with small bits chipping off then turns into large bits of tooth coming away and I am spitting and trying to clear my mouth and throat of chunks of teeth.


----------



## Staples (10 Feb 2011)

I had a dream a couple of months ago that the Pope had to resign when it became known that he'd fathered a child.

It took a minute or two after I awoke to realise it had only been a dream. Or does my subconscious know more than I do..............


----------



## pinkyBear (10 Feb 2011)

Staples said:


> Or does my subconscious know more than I do..............



Quite possibly - I am waiting with bated breath


----------



## horusd (10 Feb 2011)

Staples said:


> I had a dream a couple of months ago that the Pope had to resign when it became known that he'd fathered a child.
> 
> It took a minute or two after I awoke to realise it had only been a dream. Or does my subconscious know more than I do..............


 

Which Pope? There were a number of them that did!


----------



## horusd (10 Feb 2011)

......have kids I mean!  None that I know of in recent centuries.


----------



## Barney Magoo (10 Feb 2011)

truthseeker said:


> In one of them I lose my shoes. I can see my shoes, but I cant get to my shoes.
> 
> In the other all my teeth disintegrate.



I've had the teeth one too in the past, not for a long time though so maybe I've accepted the inevitable. Seems it's related to anxiety about getting older. 
Not sure about the shoes though.

I used to dream about imminent leaving cert or college exams and not having even started revising the course. I noticed that these dreams only occurred before important meetings, presentations etc., so a quite obvious message there.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Feb 2011)

Firefly said:


> .. was lined out for new Zealand in in the World Cup final. Andrew Mehrtens was next to me. The match went great until someone threw me a ball out wide. Can't remember who we were playing but I was being chased by 3 or 4 seriously evil looking dudes. I was running as fast as I could but I couldn't move!


 
Jonah ? Is that you ? 

Didn't think it was '_a lot of Reblochon_' that gave the ABs food poisoning in 1995 ?

I have had many dreams with the similar '_making loads of effort to move forward but nothing happening_' episodes.


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Feb 2011)

Ah, I love Van Halen Dreams!


----------



## Ciaraella (10 Feb 2011)

truthseeker said:


> In the other all my teeth disintegrate. Its horrible, it starts with small bits chipping off then turns into large bits of tooth coming away and I am spitting and trying to clear my mouth and throat of chunks of teeth.


 

I've had these kinds of dreams for years, i had braces as a teenager and wore a retainer at night so i think that's where the dreams may have come from.
I dream vividly nearly every night and often scare my husband talking and shouting in my sleep in the middle of the night! 
He had a dream once where he thought he was being chased and sprung up from lying on his side onto all fours on the bed, i got the fright of my life!


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> He had a dream once where he thought he was being chased and sprung up from lying on his side onto all fours on the bed, i got the fright of my life!


Are you sure he was asleep?


----------



## Firefly (10 Feb 2011)

Barney Magoo said:


> I used to dream about imminent leaving cert or college exams and not having even started revising the course. I noticed that these dreams only occurred before important meetings, presentations etc., so a quite obvious message there.



I get this one too. In my case I'm repeating my LC and the honours Maths paper is put in front of me. I start panicking as I haven't done any study. Dunno why it's always the honours Maths paper either as I was good at Maths. It's a lovely relief to wake up knowning I never had to repeat my LC and I have survived college exams too!


----------



## ninsaga (10 Feb 2011)

Dream: galloping through the country on horseback - I was a skilled rider. Very exciting!

Real life: I was on a donkey sometime last century on a beach somewhere!


----------



## Caveat (10 Feb 2011)

Aren't the oul dorty dreams great though?


----------



## salaried (11 Feb 2011)

After eating a lot of cheese after dinner last night I knew I was in trouble... was lined out for New Zealand in the world cup final. The match was going great until I threw a ball out wide to the guy standing next to Andrew Mehrtens just before he asked who are we playing. He was chased by 3 or 4 kids from the local school team and ran off the pitch and out of the ground as fast as he could. We found him in a complete heap outside a nightclub at 4 am the next morning.


----------



## horusd (11 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Aren't the oul dorty dreams great though?


 

Lol. Indeedy.  You could spend a few yrs on the couch working them out Caveat. Wasn't it Freud who wrote that book "The Interpretation of Dreams". And then everything was about sex! Tho I don't understand how you can definitely say a dream means anything, some of it sounds a bit like hocus pocus, and a way to get the analysts a few bob.

One of my favorite dreams tho is where I can fly. I love it !


----------



## truthseeker (11 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Aren't the oul dorty dreams great though?


 
The best


----------



## zztop (11 Feb 2011)

Firefly said:


> I get this one too. In my case I'm repeating my LC and the honours Maths paper is put in front of me. I start panicking as I haven't done any study. Dunno why it's always the honours Maths paper either as I was good at Maths. It's a lovely relief to wake up knowning I never had to repeat my LC


 

WOW....Once a year I get that....traumatic


----------



## Firefly (11 Feb 2011)

salaried said:


> After eating a lot of cheese after dinner last night I knew I was in trouble... was lined out for New Zealand in the world cup final. The match was going great until I threw a ball out wide to the guy standing next to Andrew Mehrtens just before he asked who are we playing. He was chased by 3 or 4 kids from the local school team and ran off the pitch and out of the ground as fast as he could. We found him in a complete heap outside a nightclub at 4 am the next morning.



LOL

You wouldn't mind, but I've never even played rugby


----------



## Teatime (11 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Aren't the oul dorty dreams great though?



I had a good durty dream once but then I fell out of the bed and broke my pyjamas!


----------



## truthseeker (11 Feb 2011)

Would you say celibate people have 'durty' dreams? I mean celibate people who have never had any 'durty' real life experiences.

Or would the dreams then just be based on things that they see on tv or in magazines etc....


----------



## DB74 (11 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> Wasn't it Freud who wrote that book "The Interpretation of Dreams".


 
Freud also (allegedly) said (about the Irish)

"This is one race of people for whom psychoanalysis is of no use whatsoever"


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2011)

Yeah I know - he didn't mean it as a compliment though, which is often how it is taken!


----------



## liaconn (11 Feb 2011)

I have the leaving cert dream fairly regularly as well.
I also often dream I'm trying to walk or run somewhere but I can't get my legs to move. No idea what that's about.
Recently dreamt I went to work in just a t shirt and nothing else and was hoping no one would notice.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Feb 2011)

liaconn said:


> I also often dream I'm trying to walk or run somewhere but I can't get my legs to move. No idea what that's about.


 
Oh yes - I get that one sometimes as well. Not as often as my other recurring dreams.


----------

